# Husband burned vinyl siding with grill, now what?



## lanie (Jul 23, 2005)

I need help. My husband decided to cook steaks at 11 pm last week IN THE DARK and did not notice the grill was way to close to the house. Well now the vinyl siding has buckled do to being heated up by the grill. I want to call someone to fix it as my confidence in my husband fixing it at this point isn't very good  My problem is I would like to know vaguely what is involved in fixing it so I don't get ripped off. The buckled part is about 2 feet long by 6 inches wide. Does anyone have a ball park figure on what this might cost and can they remove only the damaged vinyl? I pray this isn't going to be over $300. In the meantime, my husband is not allowed to use the grill after dark


----------



## CarpenterDon (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi Lanie,

It is possible to replace only the affected piece of siding.

You can either call a siding installation company or a remodeling contractor that is experienced in replacing vinyl siding.

The most cost effective way to do it would be to go to your local siding supplier or store and pick up 2 or 3 pieces of the siding on your house (just in case .) You can cut a small piece (approx. 6"x6") off of the damaged siding and take it to the siding supplier/store and they can match it (as close as possible) to your existing siding. Having the siding on hand will keep the cost down when hiring someone to replace it and assure that replaced piece will match as closely as possible.

You must remember though that your siding will be somewhat faded and it will take time for the replacement piece to blend in.....but it will eventually.

While this is a possible DIY'er project, if your not sure of how to go about it, and you don't want your hubby tackling this project  , then hire an experienced remodeler or siding installation guy. The local siding supplier can give you a good recommendation of who to call to do this type of repair.

Good luck. Please let us know how it turns out!


----------



## GMW (Jun 15, 2005)

Actually, repairing vinyl siding is a rather easy DIY fix. Once you get a piece of siding, all that is needed is a siding removal tool found at most Home Improvement stores. All it does is help unlock the pieces of siding. They should even be able to show you on some of the stock pieces of siding. 

As far as getting a match, hopefully there are some pieces left in the garage or attic. It can sometimes be a pain if you don't know the exact brand. Best bet is take a piece with you for color, grain and profile. If the color is off due to fading or different brand, you can replace the melted piece with one from a non-conspicuous part of the house (side, behind bushes, etc.) and put the new piece there. 
If you don't want to try it yourself, a good handyman should be able to perform this fix.
Good luck and don't be too mad, he is not the first or last person to do this!


----------



## lanie (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanks guys! I'm so glad this sounds like an easy fix. Hubby said he has actually installed siding before, but i'm still scared to let him fix it(the DIY stories I could tell lol). He also wants to leave it as it is, he claims it doesn't look that bad  When I call someone in to fix it, it will have to be when he leaves for Iraq in a few months lol. We have no scrap pieces, but our siding is white so hopefully finding a match will not be too hard.


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 22, 2005)

lanie said:


> (the DIY stories I could tell lol)


By all means please do tell









but seriously best of luck to you.... thats an honest mistake


----------



## plumguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Late dinners are the best! I think I would be more upset if he burnt the steaks







!! But, actually all grills should be at least 18" inches (minimum) away from any flammable materials such as decks,fencing,siding etc.


----------



## Precision (Aug 4, 2005)

My question is was he drunk?


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Precision, I would have been, or close to it.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jun 17, 2005)

I have never installed vinyl but this is what I know since nobody cared to mention it. Vinyl siding requires a specialty tool to cut it. Last I heard it was around 175 dollars. Probably can be rented. Also since vinyl likes to expand and retract never fully set the nails. Which is a nail with a square washer like metal piece.


----------



## DelReynolds (Aug 7, 2005)

Wow, are them gold plated snips?


----------



## JustaFramer (Jun 17, 2005)

DelReynolds said:


> Wow, are them gold plated snips?


Yeah I guess you can hack them in with snips.   
A local company that supplied and installed their own seamless vinyl voided the warranty with any other tool. Which of course falls on the installer.


----------



## DelReynolds (Aug 7, 2005)

JustaFramer said:


> Yeah I guess you can hack them in with snips.
> A local company that supplied and installed their own seamless vinyl voided the warranty with any other tool. Which of course falls on the installer.


 
I would guarentee with 100% confidence that your local company that supplied and installed the seamless vinyl didn't install this job. Infact i'd be willing to bet money that its standard practice (other than a reversed plywood blade) to "hack" them in with snips. But thats just what i heard.


----------



## lanie (Jul 23, 2005)

Precision said:


> My question is was he drunk?


Not drunk, just eager for a good steak at 11 pm


----------



## lanie (Jul 23, 2005)

I have decided to let hubby have a go at trying to fix it, we found somewhere that carries almost identical siding, so I figured what the heck, he can't make it any worse right?














In the meantime we have found 2 other sections of siding that apparently he has hit with the weed eater that also need fixing, the 'honey do' list just keeps getting longer and longer. This probably won't get completed for another month or so


----------



## housedocs (Mar 14, 2005)

The reversed plywood blade on a skilsaw is what I've always used for cutting vinyl siding. For just a few pieces, a sharp pair of snips will do a fine job. 

Couple of things to keep in mind, factory ends should be used at seams, cut ends into the J or corner trim. Do not nail it down tight, leave the heads of nails standing up about 1/16" and it should be nailed into the center of nailing flange, vinyl will expand & contract with outside temp. variances, nailing in the manner I described will accomodate that. Also it should over lap at the seams, by about 3/4". 

You might think about investing in a vinyl zip tool, about $6-$8 at that big box stores, just a small hand tool with a curled tip which makes unlocking the siding much easier.


----------



## Neil_K (Oct 30, 2004)

I can't believe no one suggested to offer Teetorbilt steak and beer to fix it??!


----------



## VetteMan (Aug 10, 2005)

DelReynolds said:


> Wow, are them gold plated snips?


They will cut the steaks as well!!!!


----------



## abond (Aug 31, 2005)

*sos. help needed*

SOS, somebody help me please, I need your advise about “evil door”. I live in apartment on the second floor above the side entrance and entrance to the basement, which has laundry inside. The problem is the doors that slam so hard that I can fill vibrating walls and loud annoying noise. It is really TERRIBLE. The doors are metals and very heavy. They should be always locked because the building located in the busiest area of Queens, New York. Somebody, please help me!!!!!! I need your advice how I can bring the doors in normal conditions. By the way, the super of the building is not able to fix, even he tried so many times. The landlord will take a lifetime to take care of it. In other words, WELCOME TO NEW YORK. Lovely handy men, please give me a hint or at least some suggestions that will bring peace in my life. Anna. 

Please write me at [email protected]. THANK YOU A LOT.


----------



## KenTheHandyMan (Sep 1, 2005)

Abond,

The advice you got in the other thread where you posted this was the best advice you could get. Have a closer installed on the door. Makes it close solid and slowly, preventing unwanted slamming noise.


----------

